# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Paver Concrete Sand Mix Bunnings

## jimmyjojo

Hi All, 
I want to lay some 600x600 concrete pavers up a side passage way of my house, and then surround them with pebbles. 
From what I've watched on YouTube, 4 : 1 Sand to concrete mix seems to be the way to go to bed the pavers onto the ground. 
My question is, if there. a "pre-mix" from buntings, or does anyone have reccomodation for the best / easiest product to use for a weekend warrior?  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## cyclic

Concrete mix
Add water easiest to mix in a barrow
Stir
Place on ground 
Bed paver to correct height and level
Move to next paver and repeat
Best to use string line and level 
I would only use a sand cement mix on small brick size pavers over a large area

----------


## jimmyjojo

Thanks for the advice.

----------

